# 入れている。



## SEA91

Hi, I am not sure about this word 入れている。

The whole sentence is:
高濃度CN液は１,000Lを上限として反応槽に入れている。

This is how I understand it:
Putting 1000L of high concentrated CN solution as maximum, into the reaction tank.

Is it correct?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I interpret it as this:
It's our rule/way that we won't put into the reaction tank more than 1,000 L, in case of the high concentrated CN solution.
It's our rule when we put the high concentrated CN solution into the reaction tank, we restrict the volume up to 1,000 L.


----------



## 810senior

We *put *the highly concentrated CN solution into the reaction tank so its upper limits will be 1,000 L.

In my opinion, 入れている here doesn't work as the continuous and it might refer to the fact that it's the way we used to do in past and would do even from now on.


----------



## frequency

Regarding this case, I need more info.
When we spotlight _'we have done (put) that'_, as you 810 do, we should say so


----------



## SEA91

frequency said:


> Regarding this case, I need more info.
> When we spotlight _'we have done (put) that'_, as you 810 do, we should say so


 
Again, this is an evaluation checklist to see if he has done all the important particulars. So, how would the sentence be now?
I think the meaning is exactly as what solitaderman said in post no.2. But I don't know how to translate it to be as close as the Japanese text.


----------



## 810senior

How about this translation: The high concentrated CN solution *was put* into the reaction tank so as to reach 1,000L as maximum? (Used the passive past tense)


----------



## SEA91

810senior said:


> How about this translation: The high concentrated CN solution *was put* into the reaction tank so as to reach 1,000L as maximum? (Used the passive past tense)


 
Hmmm...because this is an evaluation checklist (with scores), not a manual or work report so I think to use passive past tense is not suitable.

Also, I think the meaning is slightly different? Because 1000L is only the restriction limit, we don't necessarily have to fill the tank with 1000L.
That's how I understand it, and I think that's what SoLaTiDoberman means in his post no.2.

What do you think?


----------



## frequency

As 810 said, here you need to spotlight a person and what he or she does what. If you spotlight the tank or solution, you need to start the sentence with either of the two.

_You (an employee) have put high concentrated CN solution up to 1000 liters into the reaction tank._
Is this the reaction tank, or a reaction tank? Check it
And as you know, here _you_ or _an employee_ is someone who is going to be evaluated.


----------



## 810senior

Well... I went over several evaluation checklists written in English and found they were written in interrogative sentence or started with the inanimate subject; that's why I started with that.
(I guess in this part English natives would rather be more help of you)


----------



## frequency

When testing something, in this case the tank or solution will be, they should be the subject! Regarding the use of the interrogative, that depends on the style that SEA and her company will use and context. Of course the interrogative works fine. We are yet to reach the conclusion how we'd do for that.


----------



## karlalou

I agree that the style is up to what you have chosen and I think it's good idea that the style is consistent through the evaluation list.

Having said that, I consider what "高濃度CN液は１,000Lを上限として反応槽に入れている" says is the condition of the time you evaluate it, so I believe the tense of it is present perfect in English when describe it as an action, 入れる (pour, or put, or fill, etc.), or present passive voice as a current condition. But I guess it's better consult with ENGLISH natives.


----------



## SEA91

frequency said:


> _You (an employee) have put high concentrated CN solution up to 1000 liters into the reaction tank._
> Is this the reaction tank, or a reaction tank? Check it



I was confused with the meaning of the sentence. If this is the meaning of the sentence, then I guess this can do.
And yes, it is THE reaction tank, not A reaction tank.

Hmmm.... I think it's better to use the same style throughout the evaluation list, but because of the word 入れる, that's quite impossible, isn't it?
I am not sure if I can say:
_Putting high concentrated CN solution up to 1000 liters into the reaction tank._

I guess it's better to translate as close to the original text as possible.
And that would be:

_He/she has put high concentrated CN solution up to 1000 liters into the reaction tank._

What do you guys think?


----------



## frequency

SEA91 said:


> _Putting high concentrated CN solution up to 1000 liters into the reaction tank._
> 
> _He/she has put high concentrated CN solution up to 1000 liters into the reaction tank._


 
Both work.  Up to you. If you want to select the same style, the first one would be better.
'Applying' works too, instead of 'putting'. (But 'putting' is also okay.)


----------



## karlalou

How about, Having put high concentrated CN …


----------



## SEA91

karlalou said:


> How about, Having put high concentrated CN …



Oh this one is even better!!!!!! I will use this one instead!  Thank you!


----------

